# Rhogam Injection



## ewilliams (Oct 26, 2015)

What ICD-10 code is everyone using for the Rhogam injection?  My office is divided between Z31.82, Z41.8 and Z23.


----------



## pspears (Oct 26, 2015)

Our office is using Z31.82


----------



## bonnyr (Feb 10, 2016)

*Bonny, COBGC*

Our office tried Z31.82, but it was denied by WA State Medicaid.  Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## gena379 (Feb 22, 2016)

ewilliams said:


> What ICD-10 code is everyone using for the Rhogam injection?  My office is divided between Z31.82, Z41.8 and Z23.



The right code is Z41.8


----------



## dweaver0304 (Apr 5, 2016)

what about O36.0120?


----------



## BrendaAH (Nov 25, 2016)

We use a code from the O36 category.


----------



## dmkubida (Nov 29, 2016)

We use O36.0130 as it is given at their 28 wk of pregnancy. We have not had any issues with payment


----------

